# ID this fish please



## reverb (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I thought I had a red belly pirahna - but as I was looking around the reading about them I noticed that they don't look the same. This is the EXACT picture of a fish that is identical to mine, what species is it?

Do I have to forget everything I read about rbps? lol


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

thats no red belly..lol and if urs looks like that then you better stick with one..dont go buying the other one at the store..these are solitary fish..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a sanchezi and the other one is definately a cat.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/
Here's the link


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Post your pic at "Piranha Species Identification" and let Frank look at it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sanchezi ID http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...870&hl=sanchezi

Eigenmanni ID
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...1&hl=Eigenmanni


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

reverb said:


> sold as an rbp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks really similar to mine and I still not sure what mine is!!! some say compressus others rhom others irritan! I haven't heard sanchezi yet but the day is still young









Goodluck with the ID!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Def not a red belly for sure. It can't be an Irritan because the spotting is too different. Compressus or Sanchezi. Show me a close up pic of his belly.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

not a RBP's defo a serra.

my 2 cents.

Sanch or compressus.
but i could be wrong.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to species id forum...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I can tell you it does not appear to be an irritan. From that pic (hard to tell) I'd go with either rhom or sanchezi.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Catasalmus Catalatus. LOL


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well coming in after Frank, but its a Sanchezi.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i thoguht compressus but i was wrong


----------

